# Furnace Runs Wihout The Thermostat On?



## flyguy (Sep 2, 2010)

Strange thing happened to me this morning. I walked out to get the paper and heard noise from the exhaust fan coming from the Outback. Now the Outback (25RSS) is sitting is the driveway waiting to be winterized and is not being used. I thought, someone must have left the thermostat on the wall on. I walked into the camper and looked at the thermostat and it was off! The air coming from the vents was warm and the unit turned off when I turned it on and off again with the remote thermostat. No one has been fooling with the manual mode of turning it on or off. Is there a ghost in the machine? I looked in the manual to no avail. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

I'd probably start by pulling the thermostat off the wall and disconnecting the WHITE wire (furnace)... If that stops the furnace, you've got a problem with the thermostat.

IF it keeps running...I'd be suspect of the circuitboard on the furnace.

Hope that helps you choose between the two...

EDIT??? DID you say remote? Like wireless REMOTE?

You might have had a spurious transmission nearby turn your unit on.

I was thinking only of a wired thermostat...


----------



## flyguy (Sep 2, 2010)

That is correct, I have a remote thermostat. Outback ia a 2008 25RSS. I suppose it could have been a random radiowave flying through the air, very weird. I also thought about a few other possibilities. I have not used the heater or AC much and I was thinking maybe the remote goes blank after a certain amount of time to save on the batteries? Or maybe is there some safty function that ir plugged in and a certain cold temperature is reached that the furnace comes on to prevent freezing? That is probably too complicated, I think I am reaching for explanations.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'd also guess a nearby remote may be interfering with it. I guess check and see if the heater comes on whenever the neighbor opens his garage door.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

I noticed that my remote seems to eat batteries, so I remove the batteries afer we get home and put them back in when we go camping. If it's the remote doing it, my method of getting cheap with the batteries may help!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

You can turn the remote off without turning off the furnace. Look up top, do you still have the green power light? If so the furnace is still running.


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

2500Ram said:


> You can turn the remote off without turning off the furnace. Look up top, do you still have the green power light? If so the furnace is still running.


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

My father had a Suburban with a remote start ! Every time the neighbor punched his garage door opener , my dads Burb would start ! Lots of broad banded energy out there !


----------

